# i felt naked all week. i lost my wedding band.



## boomchakabowwow (May 1, 2015)

i've been exercising and eating right for about a year. i lost 30 lbs and one of the bad things..my ring got looser and looser. i sent it back and they took it down a size and enclosed a note saying they can only do this adjustment once. okay..i lived with it.

i've been doing field engineering for awhile since everyone seem to have taken vacation all at once. just taking gloves on and off must have sent the thing flying. it is gone. bulldozers have been moving thousands of yards of material. it is really gone.

it is profound how sad i am. i thought i would just be "oh well". but no, i miss my ring. it was a custom Mokume ring made by a dude named Binnion.

he replied to me, and offered me a hefty discount for my replacement. he still has the exact details on my ring, so he can crank out a clone.

anyone lose their ring and get an exact replacement? thinking i should just get a simpler (less expensive) replacement. damn..i am bummed.


----------



## Salty dog (May 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear. I lost mine about two years ago. Haven't thought about it since.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 2, 2015)

My inlaws have been married for 42 years. He just recently lost his ring during yard work. There were a dozen bags of leaves, twigs and such. We just looked at those bags with a sunken heart. His wife? She just shrugged it off by saying "oh well, I lost mine years ago".


----------



## Richard78 (May 2, 2015)

I have lost mine a couple of months after getting married and I never missed it. :biggrin:


----------



## Asteger (May 4, 2015)

I'm amazed I didn't lose mine, well, within my first month or so of marriage. Years later I still have it, probably cause I always wear it and feel uneasy if not (because I know I'll lose it otherwise).

The one time I came close was the day our daughter was born. The morning of the event, with our daughter already sleeping beside us, we were able to relax and have breakfast in the clinic we were at. I took the ring off and put it on my food tray, I guess, then couldn't help fall asleep in a chair. Woke up and of course the tray had disappeared off to the kitchen, maybe an hour before by that point. I didn't have much hope of getting it back, imagining it mixed up with kilos of food waste. I told some staff who called and hurried down, but no reply for a while after that. Then after another hour, a nurse emerged with the ring. They must have performed quite a search on our behalf.


----------



## sachem allison (May 5, 2015)

My new missus keeps bers tossed in a drawer. She doesn't seem to think the wedding band is a big deal. This younger generation I guess. Me I lost 40/lbs a d worry its going to fall off, so I got it 7mm wide and wear another ring against it. The friction. Of so wide a ring keeps it on. I can't get it sized because of the carving and stones set in it.


----------



## Adrian (May 5, 2015)

If I lost my wedding ring I would never hear the last of it from my wife. I think she believes it is endowed with magic that will keep us bound together.


----------



## mlau (May 22, 2015)

Do you need a new one?

I'd recommend setting up an account with Rio Grande, if you just want a good simple gold band.

-Matt


----------



## mlau (May 22, 2015)

It's nice of him to offer the discount. He's likely making the ring at cost.


----------



## Seth (May 22, 2015)

Are you keeping the wife?


----------



## drawman623 (May 22, 2015)

Put mine in the pocket...now the uniform service has it. Wife got rid of me before I got around to replacing it...so I put the ring cash toward a Shig. Still happy and despite the post divorse weight loss, the knife fits as well as ever.


----------

